# Work/Residence Visa Extension



## BigG

Hi All,

As I am leaving the UAE to go the US to further my education, I have asked my sponsor to cancel my visa. 
However, my grace period ends on the 25th of December, which is hardly conveniant as I would like to spend Christma day with my family (living in the UAE).

Is it possible to request to extend a Work Visa similarly to a Visit visa ? 

On another note, I have a UAE driver's license would it still be valid in the event I return on a visit visa ?

Thank you in advance,

BigG


----------



## 4drsupra

i believe you get a 10 day grace period after your visa expires...

I would call the naturalization department client center to get actual answers...

http://www.abudhabi.ae/egovPoolPortal_WAR/appmanager/ADeGP/Citizen?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=p_citizen_departments&did=11308&lang=en


----------



## Moe78

if you're passport is one of the 33/36/39 countries who can enter the UAE and get a visit visa on entry then maybe you could just do a visa run?


----------



## BigG

Moe78 said:


> if you're passport is one of the 33/36/39 countries who can enter the UAE and get a visit visa on entry then maybe you could just do a visa run?


Yes I have a Belgian passport. If i do a visa run it'll cost me about 500 dhs if the cost to extend my grace period (if possible) is the same then I'd rather do that because i don't know if changin visa types will effect other things such as driver's license or not.


----------



## Moe78

Why would it cost you 500dhs to do a visa run? Just go to Oman and come back, 200dhs visa cost plus petrol.


----------



## BigG

Indeed, I do have a question regarding the run. Can I just go out and come back in or do I have to go camping or something like that ?


----------



## Moe78

you can come back in right away. In fact they have gotten used to it so they'll ask you where you're going at the Oman passport checkpoint, you tell them Dubai and they should stamp your passport with both an entry and exit stamp. Search the forum for "visa run", there's a post I made that explains the procedure.


----------



## Elphaba

Moe78 said:


> Why would it cost you 500dhs to do a visa run? Just go to Oman and come back, 200dhs visa cost plus petrol.


By doing it at the DNRD & not spending the time driving to Hatta & back.


----------

